# Cabrón



## mirx

Quisiera saber en qué países se utiliza la palabra con alguna de estas acepciones:




> *cabrón, na.*
> (Del aum. de _cabra_).
> *2. *adj. vulg. Se dice del hombre al que su mujer es infiel, y en especial si lo consiente. U. t. c. s.


 




> 7. m. Hombre que aguanta cobardemente los agravios o impertinencias de que es objeto.


 

Se me hacen bien contradictorias estas acepciones con el significado que normalmente les damos (hombre de acciones malintencionadas, y bastante pesado)y me interesa mucho saber en dónde se usan.


Saludos y gracias.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola Mirx:
Fíjate que yo no veo ninguna contradicción, ya que el hombre en cuestión estaría aguantando cobardemente, la infidelidad de su mujer, incluso hasta el punto de alcaguetarla.

saludos
Rosa

Edit. por acá se utiliza tal cual.


----------



## Servando

ROSANGELUS said:


> Hola Mirx:
> Fíjate que yo no veo ninguna contradicción, ya que el hombre en cuestión estaría aguantando cobardemente, la infidelidad de su mujer, incluso hasta el punto de alcaguetarla.
> 
> saludos
> Rosa
> 
> Edit. por acá se utiliza tal cual.



Observo lo mismo que Mirx, cuando hablamos de un cabrón y más sin conocerlo, nos imaginamos a una persona que es arrojada, temeraria y que lo que menos soportaría es que le pusieran los cuernos, tal vez hasta agresivo, de esos que no se dejan de nada. Son adjetivos que se me ocurren, sin que forzosamente deba ser todo eso.

Saludos


----------



## alexacohen

mirx said:


> Se me hacen bien contradictorias estas acepciones con eñ significado que normalmente les damos (hombre de acciones malintencionadas, y bastante pesado)y me interesa mucho saber en dónde se usan.


 
¡Hola Mirx!

Por aquí si bien se conoce el significado de cabrón (número 2) se suele utilizar la palabra como insultante sinónimo de hijodemalamadre. 

Seguramente un cobarde, pero un cobarde con muy mala baba.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá un cabrón es un hijo de la chingada, alguien con los huevos muy azules. No conocía la segunda acepción.


----------



## piraña utria

Saludos para Mirx y los demás:

Ninguna de las dos acepciones suena por acá; de hecho, "cabrón" en sí misma es extraña y la asociaría con pedantes que se las dan de "muy viajados" persiguiendo que les pregunten de dónde la sacaron. 

El cornudo por estos lares es "cachón".


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muy interesante. Pues por Sonora, cabrón tiene muchos significados. Si alguien hace algo muy fuera de lo común le dice que "que cabrón estuvo lo que hiciste". Para decir que algo está difícil, padre, interesante,... decimos que "está cabrón". Entre amigos, nos decimos, "ay cabrón/a, ¿cómo has estado?" Si alguien te cae mal, dices que es "un pinche cabrón de la chingada"
Una amiga me habló una vez y me dijo: "cabrona, ¿dónde estabas? te hablé hace rato..." mi esposo se sorprendió de que me dijo cabrona, ya le tuve que explicar, que era como decirme "dude".
En fin, el significado depende del tono, de las circunstancias y sobre todo, de la intención que se tiene. No recuerdo que se use como sinónimo de cornudo. A los que la mujer los engaña les decimos cornudos, Cornelios Reynas o chivos.
Saludos


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por lo visto el uso con las acepciones que mencinó Mirx, es solo en Venezuela. 

Para mi un cabron es un hombre que permite que se hagan cosas en las cuales el está afectado y no hace nada por resolverlo, ya sea por miedo, comodidad, o porque es un alcaguete.
Tambien se usa para mujeres, pero en muy menor grado, me imaginio que se usaría más el termino "pendeja"...por supuesto el termino "cabron" es una palabra vulgar acá en mi País, y tambien la usan a veces los jovenes para llamarse entre ellos, pero en tono de broma y complicidad.

Por acá nunca se usaría con la primera acepción, que da el diccionario de la casa.

Saludos
Rosa.


----------



## mirx

ROSANGELUS said:


> Por lo visto el uso con las acepciones que mencinó Mirx, es solo en Venezuela.
> 
> Para mi un cabron es un hombre que permite que se hagan cosas en las cuales el está afectado y no hace nada por resolverlo, ya sea por miedo, comodidad, o porque es un alcaguete.
> Tambien se usa para mujeres, pero en muy menor grado, me imaginio que se usaría más el termino "pendeja"...por supuesto el termino "cabron" es una palabra vulgar acá en mi País, y tambien la usan a veces los jovenes para llamarse entre ellos, pero en tono de broma y complicidad.
> 
> Por acá nunca se usaría con la primera acepción, que da el diccionario de la casa.
> 
> Saludos
> Rosa.


 

Gracias Rosa.

Me sorprendió muchísimo encontrar esas acepciones en el diccionario, ya que en México un cabrón es exactamente la acepción 1 del diccionario.

Quizá alguien de Uruguay u otro país de más al sur nos pueda decir cómo se interpreta la palabra por allá.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

mirx said:


> Quizá alguien de Uruguay u otro país de más al sur nos pueda decir cómo se interpreta la palabra por allá.


Hola:
La palabreja no nos es extraña porque se mira bastante cine mexicano y español, pero no la utilizamos en ninguna de sus acepciones.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> La palabreja no nos es extraña porque se mira bastante cine mexicano y español, pero no la utilizamos en ninguna de sus acepciones.
> Saludos


 
¿Ninguna ninguna?

¿Cómo llaman entonces a un cabrón (con la acepción 1)?

¿Es lo mismo que boludo?

Más sorpresas, por algún motivo pensé que *cabrón *era una palabra universal en todo el mundo hispanohablante.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Al menos para mí, un boludo/pelotudo es una persona un tanto lenta, que le pide permiso a un pie para mover el otro, que se deja estar, que no es vivo. Si un cabrón sólo resulta molesto: un rompehuevos o rompepelotas; si además es un bicho dañino, se le echa más pólvora al garguero y es un hijo de la madre, es una mierda, un "sorete" o cualquier otro insulto parecido. Pero ya te digo, cualquiera que vea cine sabe más o menos lo que es un cabrón en otros países.


----------



## Mangato

En esta esquina, cabrón se usa coloquialmente como sinónimo, de mala persona,  de hombre  que no es de fiar.  Con el sentido de hombre al que su mujer no le es fiel, se emplea más cornudo.
_Ten cuidado con  Fulano, que es un cabrón..._

Tambén se utiliza mucho_ cabronada,_ cuando se hace ua faena, con intención o sin ella.

Recuerdo dos profesores de la escuela  Telecos, que eran  conocidos por el *Masca* y el *Tanca*
Obviamente el Masca era e más cabrón de los profesores y el Tanca  era tan cabrón como el Masca 

Saludos,


----------



## mirx

Mangato said:


> En esta esquina, cabrón se usa coloquialmente como sinónimo, de mala persona, de hombre que no es de fiar. Con el sentido de hombre al que su mujer no le es fiel, se emplea más cornudo.
> _Ten cuidado con Fulano, que es un cabrón..._
> 
> Tambén se utiliza mucho_ cabronada,_ cuando se hace ua faena, con intención o sin ella.
> 
> Recuerdo dos profesores de la escuela Telecos, que eran conocidos por el *Masca* y el *Tanca*
> Obviamente el Masca era e más cabrón de los profesores y el Tanca era tan cabrón como el Masca
> 
> Saludos,


 
En México hay unos comediantes que se llaman "Los Masca Brothers", hasta tienen un teatro...

Aparte de lo que dices, en México cabrón también significa "alguien o algo de cuidado". No es raro oir cosas como:

_Ese perro es muy cabrón_. El perro es algo bravo y bastante temperamental, no es de fiar.
_Niños cabrones_. Niños muy traviesos y hasta perversos.
_El frío está cabrón_. Hace mucho frío.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Y cuando alguien se encabrona es que se pone fúrico.


----------



## Jessica_limab

Para los mexicanos!Quería saber si para los mexicanos esta palabra "cabrón" es muy fuerte. Es decir,¿será tan despectiva como decir "carajo" por ejemplo?Lo pregunto pues una amiga conoció unas mexicanas que le dijeron que decir cabrón era muy "feo". Como veo que la utilizan mucho, sobre todo en películas de México quería aclararlo.¡Saludos!


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Aquí cabrón no es muy común pero normalmente decimos "no seas cabrón" intentando decir que no se apodere de todo y que deje algo para el resto.


----------



## mirx

Jessica_limab said:


> Para los mexicanos!Quería saber si para los mexicanos esta palabra "cabrón" es muy fuerte. Es decir,¿será tan despectiva como decir "carajo" por ejemplo?Lo pregunto pues una amiga conoció unas mexicanas que le dijeron que decir cabrón era muy "feo". Como veo que la utilizan mucho, sobre todo en películas de México quería aclararlo.¡Saludos!


 
_Cabrón_ es una groseria y es recomendable sólo usarla en los contexos apropiados. Su uso depende más que nada del nivel socio-cultural de la persona, de la edad y de la ubicación geográfica.

En mi círculos es una palabra bastante fuerte con un significado igualmente intenso, pero luego hay quienes la usan como un comodín o quienes nunca la usan. La televisión abierta siempre la censura antes de las 11 pm.

*Carajo* no es una palabra fuerte para nada en México, simplemente significa "chispas"; fuerte sería decir "mierda", inclusive "maldición" tiene más peso.


----------



## Servando

Jessica_limab said:


> Para los mexicanos!Quería saber si para los mexicanos esta palabra "cabrón" es muy fuerte. Es decir,¿será tan despectiva como decir "carajo" por ejemplo?Lo pregunto pues una amiga conoció unas mexicanas que le dijeron que decir cabrón era muy "feo". Como veo que la utilizan mucho, sobre todo en películas de México quería aclararlo.¡Saludos!



Depende de quien te lo diga, en que tono y bajo que contexto, ya que puede haber casos en que se considere positivo.


----------



## alberto fernández de rosa

En el lunfardo (argot) argentino, cabrón quiere decir cornudo. Pero no es una palabra de uso frecuente. Utilizamos mucho _cabrearse _por _enojarse, cabrero _por_ enojado, furioso o irritado._


----------



## Mangato

Hay quien dice que cabrón es una profesión o empleo. Ya se sabe, los cuernos son como los dientes, duelen al salir pero se utilizan para comer

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Kronekodow

Pues en México tambien denota ya casi el mismo significado que "wey", o sea para referirse a alguien entre conocidos:

_ahí viene ese cabrón_

_¡esperate cabrón!_ 

aunque es mas fuerte decirle a alguien "cabrón" que "wey"

btw, el termino "cabrón" como alguien al que le ponen el cuerno, no es utilizado en México


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Por acá el uso es extremadamente similar al de México. Sin embargo, existe otra acepción para la palabra:

*Cabrón.* _adj._ Dícese de la persona muy hábil para determinada acción. _Carlos es cabrón para el fútbol._
Diccionario de Guatemaltequismos del cerebro de Jorge Lejano.

Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Por acá el uso es extremadamente similar al de México. Sin embargo, existe otra acepción para la palabra:
> 
> *Cabrón.* _adj._ Dícese de la persona muy hábil para determinada acción. _Carlos es cabrón para el fútbol._
> Diccionario de Guatemaltequismos del cerebro de Jorge Lejano.
> 
> Saludos.


 
También ese _guatemaltequismo (¿o guatemalismo)_ es muy popular en México. Y hay otras más que quizá también se usen en Guatemala.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

mirx said:


> También ese _*guatemaltequismo* (¿o guatemalismo)_ es muy popular en México. Y hay otras más que quizá también se usen en Guatemala.


 
Esa no me la sabía. Nunca oí a ningún mexicano usarla así.

Gracias Mirx.

Saludos.


----------



## De Noviembre hasta Junio

En Monterrey México, dentro de tu círculo de amigos, si lo haces para apoyar o alentar es bien recibido: "Eso cabrón. Vamos". Si lo haces para expresar sorpresa tampoco es ofensiva: "huy que cabronazo(golpe) se dio". Pero si te vas a pelear no dices: "¿Qué traes hombre?, utilizas el: "¿Qué traes cabrón?
Lo de "Cornudo" sustituido por Cornelio Reyna es por un cantante de música regional, famosillo dentro de la zona norte de México.
Pero obviamente en todos los casos es malsonante o vulgar. Nunca la utilizarías en una iglesia.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Por aquí he oído la palabra en muchas acepciones de las antes explicitadas por foreros de distintas zonas:
Resumiendo, sólo no había usado la acepción 3 (un cubanismo, a lo que parece) de todas las acepciones que ofrece el DRAE:


> *cabrón**, na**.*
> (Del aum. de _cabra_).
> *1. *adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona, de un animal o de una cosa: Que hace malas pasadas o resulta molesto. U. t. c. s.
> *2. *adj. vulg. Se dice del hombre al que su mujer es infiel, y en especial si lo consiente. U. t. c. s.
> *3. *adj. coloq._ Cuba._ Disgustado, de mal humor.
> *4. *adj. coloq._ Cuba_ Dicho de un hombre: Experimentado y astuto. U. t. c. s.
> *5. *adj._ Méx._ Dicho de una persona: De mal carácter. U. t. c. s.
> *6. *m. Macho de la cabra.
> *7. *m. Hombre que aguanta cobardemente los agravios o impertinencias de que es objeto.
> *8. *m._ Am. Mer._ Rufián que trafica con prostitutas.
> *cabrón con pintas.*
> *1. *loc. adj. coloq. *cabrón* (‖ que hace malas pasadas).
> 
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


La  acepción seis es mucho menos usada por aquí que _chulo_ o _macarra_. 
La expresión *cabrón con pintas* tiene un valor intensivo, cabrón redomado, tanto si se refiere a una persona aviesa como a un cornudo, o a una persona muy experimentada en artimañas y habilidades varias.


----------



## Erreconerre

mirx said:


> Quisiera saber en qué países se utiliza la palabra con alguna de estas acepciones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Se me hacen bien contradictorias estas acepciones con el significado que normalmente les damos (hombre de acciones malintencionadas, y bastante pesado)y me interesa mucho saber en dónde se usan.
> 
> 
> Saludos y gracias.



Donde yo vivo _ser muy cabrón_ es ser muy malvado, canalla: _es muy cabrón; explota mucho a sus empleados.
_Y ser muy diestro o muy hábil es ser medio cabrón_: es medio cabrón para las matemáticas.

_Para engañados y engañadores en las relaciones sentimentales tenemos otros nombres y adjetivos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

En México tenemos, ya no sé si es costumbre, habilidad o que cosa, de convertir cualquier insulto (chingado, pendejo, puto, pinche, güey, cabrón, etc.) en palabra comodín y los utilizamos situacionalmente, es decir, dependiendo las circunstancias, las personas con quien nos encontremos o a las personas a quienes se las aplicamos, el significado cambia.

Se podría escribir un libro con los diferentes usos que le damos a cada una de esas palabras y al día siguiente aparecerían nuevas formas de utilizarlas.


----------



## Estefanía López

Yo creo que en España, la principal acepción de "cabrón" es la de 'hombre de mala condición' o 'que actúa con maldad'. Es uno de los insultos con nombre de animal que se utiliza para referirse a las personas malvadas; otros son "cerdo", "perro", "rata".
http://www.blogolengua.com/2011/07/insultos-animales.html
También se utiliza a menudo como muletilla, vulgar, pero sin intención ofensiva, dirigida a personas con las que tenemos confianza: "Vamos, cabrón, que llegamos tarde".
El disgustado, puede estar "encabronado", pero no es cabrón.
Al marido engañado, lo más frecuente es llamarle directamente "cornudo", porque cabrón, por ser de significación tan amplia, no parece aludir claramente al adulterio.
Al proxeneta, tampoco se le denomina cabrón, por la misma razón que en el caso anterior: son unos cabrones ('malvados'), pero por su actividad, son "chulos" o "macarras" (como dice XiaoRoel).


----------



## torrebruno

Estoy muy de acuerdo contigo. Bueno, de acuerdo del todo. Por aquí un cabrón es cualquier cosa -mala- antes que aquel cuya mujer se ha acostado con otro.
Un saludo.


----------



## ACQM

En España es bastante como decía Mirx al principio del hilo. Un cabrón es una mala persona, la diferencia con el hijo de puta, es que el cabrón es más "rabioso", más como que le corroe algo y lo saca de la peor manera. De ahí la expresión, de "Fulano tiene tan mala baba que parece que algo le corroe, seguro que es un cornudo/cabrón". 

Pero también es un insulto a la "hombría", porque un "hombre hombre" (en el concepto machista y cabernícola) no se deja poner los cuernos.


----------



## CARAQUEÑO

Ese  Cabrón que se vaya a joder al carajo! 
el Cabron es un tipo de persona

Ahora Carajo!
puede ser un lugar: andate al carajo
puede ser algo bueno: te quedo del carajo
puede ser nada: me importa un carajo
puede ser una persona: como se llama este carajo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mejor un nuevo hilo para _carajo_ (o reutilizar alguno existente).


----------



## Metzaka

Otro significado que le damos en México es _difícil_: *¡El examen estuvo cabronsisísimo! *(O sea _muy difícil_)


----------



## De Noviembre hasta Junio

Metzaka said:


> Otro significado que le damos en México es _difícil_: *¡El examen estuvo cabronsisísimo! *(O sea _muy difícil_)



¡Cabronsisisísimo! Muy utilizada en todo México. Aunque a todo le podemos poner la terminación "sisisísimo"
"Putisisisísimo" "Madreadisisísimo"


----------



## XiaoRoel

Mis alumnos aquí en Galicia también lo usan en ese sentido. ¡Si lo sabré yo!


----------

